# Msn on Mac doesn't work well.



## xgc (Nov 4, 2011)

I bought this macbook pro in June with Snow Leopard on it still, so i updated it to the Lion, but when i use msn it keeps disconnecting with a message popping up saying "The system is unavailable now so you have been signed out of Microsoft Messenger." My other friends don't have this problem with their mac. I've tried re-installing it many times, but it continues to happen. I thought it might have been an internet connection problem, but any downloads or streaming continues working fine yet msn still disconnects.

I have also thought that doing all the updates would help, but the problems continue while I am running on 10.7.2.

Can anyone help me out please? Thank You!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I stopped even trying to use MS's MSN client long ago since it was always problematic like that.

You could try using Adium. ( http://adium.im/ )

It may not have all the features of MSN Messenger (haven't checked in a while) but if it logs in properly with your MSN credentials, at least we know the issue is localized to MSN Messenger (which I suspect it is)


----------



## xgc (Nov 4, 2011)

Headrush said:


> I stopped even trying to use MS's MSN client long ago since it was always problematic like that.
> 
> You could try using Adium. ( http://adium.im/ )
> 
> It may not have all the features of MSN Messenger (haven't checked in a while) but if it logs in properly with your MSN credentials, at least we know the issue is localized to MSN Messenger (which I suspect it is)


Thank you for the suggestion! I am currently testing it now, and it seems to be working fine so far! I will post again if there are any problems or if it goes well. That way if anyone else has the same issue, we'll know how it can be fixed.


----------



## xgc (Nov 4, 2011)

So I have been using Adium for over an hour and it has disconnected 3 times already. There is one up side to Adium, at least it automatically signs me back in again!

I'm up for more suggestions! Thank you!


----------

